# You'll love this fight!



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Gets my heart pumpin' --Tim

[ame="http://vimeo.com/43770289"]Silver Creek Gong Show on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## pipes530 (Apr 17, 2009)

Aweeeeesooommeeee!!!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Ahhhyes, a great show! Silver Creek is a great piece of water that i almost got to fish one time but a cancelled flight shot me down....

For those that have never heard of it, its an almost all private spring creek in Idaho...some of the greatest dry fly fishing in the world!!

Salmonid


----------



## Steelheadphycho (Mar 12, 2012)

Wow! 
Could you imagine living in that big beautiful house and just grabbing yer orvis and walkin out back to catch one of those absolute beast fish. I've got at least an hour involved in getting packed and getting to my spot. What a dream!


Steelhead PSYCHO!


----------



## jbmynes (Aug 6, 2012)

Man what an awesome property. That water is crystal clear and what a cool fight! 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

That fish was a PIG! :B


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Epic!!!!!!


----------



## young fisherman (Jun 21, 2011)

So is silver creek a lodge you can stay at or fish at? Or just someone's property?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

